# my folding card died



## Bundy (Apr 3, 2010)

A couple of days ago, I turned on my rig and got a black screen instead of Windows. Hmmm.
Reboot and then get a message about no bootlogger. hmmm now I've lost my RAID due to CMOS reset. Hmmm. Reboot...No POST. Oh noes!

Yep the 8800 Ultra was having it's last flickers.

Anyway, I've bought replacements, 2 x 5850 and I will not be folding for some time as I have no more Nvidia cards.

I'll be back again sometime, don't worry about that


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a shame... is there anything that can be done to return it?


----------



## Bundy (Apr 3, 2010)

There doesnt seem to be anything obvious that has burned, so I will give it another shot in a few weeks, maybe even try out the oven bake method sometime when the wife isn't home.


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2010)

No way to RMA it or anything?


----------



## Bundy (Apr 3, 2010)

I doubt that can be. Although it is XFX, I bought it on ebay a couple of years back, don't have any receipt and it has aftermarket cooling fitted.

Was a fine card, as purchased it pumped 15300 3dmark06 and held the title (IMO) of fatestest card you could buy for a long time. The improvement in changing to a newer card was trivial due to CPU throttling (17646) and shows just how much the 8800 chip was in front when released.

A curious thing about benchmarks though, I ran the 8800 through Unigine heaven last week and then tested the 5850's this week when purchased. The 8800 was faster than 1 5850!. I almost spewed (yes I used 10.3 drivers). All running sweet on crossfire now.

I will get another nvidia card one day, Fermi is too pricey for me right now.


----------

